# Lucky little cat



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cat survives 120ft plunge off 12-storey tower block after being 'thrown off by yobs' | Mail Online


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Bloody sickening. :/


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Amazing cat. 12 storey tower block and yet it survive. I really do believe that cats has 9 lives.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Another Mail story full of maybe and possibly. No one is saying that the cat was definately thrown out of the window, but if it was that is indeed sickening and disgusting.


----------

